# Ninja



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

This is my boy Kevins bike. Just going to shoot this for some fun.... Still working on the Caballero......


----------



## 86camaroman (Dec 9, 2005)

that looks like a 250 or 500 am i right


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

if its a 250...dont even waste the paint


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Fuck it bro practice is practice. What are you going to do with it?


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@May 8 2006, 04:17 PM~5392420
> *if its a 250...dont even waste the paint
> *



Its my boys girlfriends bike. 130.dollars in materials is not a waste.. :uh:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86camaroman_@May 8 2006, 03:34 PM~5392195
> *that looks like a 250 or 500 am i right
> *



Yea its a 250. :biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@May 8 2006, 05:16 PM~5392754
> *Fuck it bro practice is practice. What are you going to do with it?
> *


Friends girls bike.. :biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

pics......... :biggrin: 















































I fucked up on the clear this is my worst run ever... But it will come out. :biggrin:


----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)

what tool s do you need to remove all the plastic body pieces?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

A screw driver and a couple and a socket wrench. :uh:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@May 9 2006, 01:59 AM~5394823
> *pics......... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Try using a razor blade to knock the highest point off the run. Just be very carefull.


----------



## mudsniper (Jun 22, 2005)

much love to all my boys helping out on my girls bike looks great thanks


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

kevin you better atleast get a hand job from your girl out of this


----------



## mudsniper (Jun 22, 2005)

ATM baby, ATM


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@May 9 2006, 03:39 AM~5395138
> *Try using a razor blade to knock the highest point off the run. Just be very carefull.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

just sand out the runs...but i find it hard that all total you only have 130 in it...what brand of paint you use...primer then thinner just for clean up, skim coat of body filler...then cost of all the sand paper for prep and then color sanding not including paint, hardner, fisheye remover, thinner for paint ect, ect, ect...i find it hard that you just out $130...seems like if you were going to practice why practice doing a half ass job, do it like it was your car...do each step all the way the shots look good....but if you want to practice, do each step 100%...trust me you do your own car you might wish you had put on a skim coat, then a couple of coats of primer sanding between coats, then 4 to 6 coats of color sanding at least 2 times on color coats, then min 4 coats of clear...and a hand color sanding...you will have a killer job and then you have knowledge of doing each step when you do you ride....not knocking what you did it looks good from photos...but i learned the hard way when i was 16 painting my first car and cutting corners...31 now...i know what i would do. dont cut corners


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@May 9 2006, 06:39 PM~5399234
> *just sand out the runs...but i find it hard that all total you only have 130 in it...what brand of paint you use...primer then thinner just for clean up, skim coat of body filler...then cost of all the sand paper for prep and then color sanding not including paint, hardner, fisheye remover, thinner for paint ect, ect, ect...i find it hard that you just out $130...seems like if you were going to practice why practice doing a half ass job, do it like it was your car...do each step all the way the shots look good....but if you want to practice, do each step 100%...trust me you do your own car you might wish you had put on a skim coat, then a couple of coats of primer sanding between coats, then 4 to 6 coats of color sanding at least 2 times on color coats, then min 4 coats of clear...and a hand color sanding...you will have a killer job and then you have knowledge of doing each step when you do you ride....not knocking what you did it looks good from photos...but i learned the hard way when i was 16 painting my first car and cutting corners...31 now...i know what i would do.  dont cut corners
> *


First what do I need fish eye remover for? If you clean the surface correctly there is no need. Second why would I skim coat a panel that is perfect? No chips dings or dents? Third I have an account with finish master and thats how I bought the materials for 130. Sorry I had the clear so I guess I cant count that. I appreciate input be it bad or good, But I know when a NEWBIE is just HATING. If you want to help people help dont fuck with me over my price or what I am painting. This is the number one reason why I cant stand Newbies......... :uh:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@May 9 2006, 06:39 PM~5399234
> *just sand out the runs...but i find it hard that all total you only have 130 in it...what brand of paint you use...primer then thinner just for clean up, skim coat of body filler...then cost of all the sand paper for prep and then color sanding not including paint, hardner, fisheye remover, thinner for paint ect, ect, ect...i find it hard that you just out $130...seems like if you were going to practice why practice doing a half ass job, do it like it was your car...do each step all the way the shots look good....but if you want to practice, do each step 100%...trust me you do your own car you might wish you had put on a skim coat, then a couple of coats of primer sanding between coats, then 4 to 6 coats of color sanding at least 2 times on color coats, then min 4 coats of clear...and a hand color sanding...you will have a killer job and then you have knowledge of doing each step when you do you ride....not knocking what you did it looks good from photos...but i learned the hard way when i was 16 painting my first car and cutting corners...31 now...i know what i would do.  dont cut corners
> *


Check my name and see who I am before you talk shit.....Stupid


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@May 9 2006, 06:39 PM~5399234
> *just sand out the runs...but i find it hard that all total you only have 130 in it...what brand of paint you use...primer then thinner just for clean up, skim coat of body filler...then cost of all the sand paper for prep and then color sanding not including paint, hardner, fisheye remover, thinner for paint ect, ect, ect...i find it hard that you just out $130...seems like if you were going to practice why practice doing a half ass job, do it like it was your car...do each step all the way the shots look good....but if you want to practice, do each step 100%...trust me you do your own car you might wish you had put on a skim coat, then a couple of coats of primer sanding between coats, then 4 to 6 coats of color sanding at least 2 times on color coats, then min 4 coats of clear...and a hand color sanding...you will have a killer job and then you have knowledge of doing each step when you do you ride....not knocking what you did it looks good from photos...but i learned the hard way when i was 16 painting my first car and cutting corners...31 now...i know what i would do.  dont cut corners
> *



Here tell me what I am doing half ass on this!!!!!!!!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=238053


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

well just by looking at pics and not in person you can clearly see that the hood has candy stripes that are arched not a smoooth coat a couple of spots have the heavy coats that give it the darker stripes...look as passenger side of hood where it is resting against the wall and the door jams and hinges could use alot more paint too...


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@May 9 2006, 07:40 PM~5399492
> *well just by looking at pics and not in person you can clearly see that the hood has candy stripes that are arched not a smoooth coat a couple of spots have the heavy coats that give it the darker stripes...look as passenger side of hood where it is resting against the wall and the door jams and hinges could use alot more paint too...
> *


LOL you are Talking about the old paint job...Before they even started taking it down!. :roflmao: read on bro :biggrin: It gets alot nicer! Peace


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@May 9 2006, 07:40 PM~5399492
> *well just by looking at pics and not in person you can clearly see that the hood has candy stripes that are arched not a smoooth coat a couple of spots have the heavy coats that give it the darker stripes...look as passenger side of hood where it is resting against the wall and the door jams and hinges could use alot more paint too...
> *



This guy is a fucking joke :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@May 9 2006, 08:05 PM~5399633
> *This guy is a fucking joke  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



I wonder if he paints as good as he reads LOL......... :uh:


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@May 9 2006, 08:40 PM~5399492
> *well just by looking at pics and not in person you can clearly see that the hood has candy stripes that are arched not a smoooth coat a couple of spots have the heavy coats that give it the darker stripes...look as passenger side of hood where it is resting against the wall and the door jams and hinges could use alot more paint too...
> *


I guess you guys asked the retard to actually read something. But I guess its hard too read when your head is up your ass. Stupid ass thinks hes the shit and has most of his posts in lowrider general. Newbies suck. Quite talking shit and stay in lowrider general where you belong. :twak:


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

i did read it...but you would think the photos i was asked to look at would show the work done...then the the photos posted are shown the car in pieces then together in the driveway...so when you see the photos it is in parts then the last photo is the car sitting there together in the drive....???? thats how i show work i do....post the last photo of work that i didnt do


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@May 10 2006, 12:52 AM~5400874
> *i did read it...but you would think the photos i was asked to look at would show the work done...then the the photos posted are shown the car in pieces then together in the driveway...so when you see the photos it is in parts then the last photo is the car sitting there together in the drive....????  thats how i show work i do....post the last photo of work that i didnt do
> *


There is more pages to that thread. For the newbie when you post build up pics you start with the way hte car was before you started working on it. then as you progress you keep posting update pics. heres one that he painted


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

so then i ask again that he reads what he and i typed in this thread...i find it hard to believe that he got everything he needed for the 130 bucks and did a full job on it, not just a scuff up and paint over platics...and then he says he is practicing, if he knows how to paint...is this really practice????


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@May 9 2006, 10:40 PM~5399492
> *well just by looking at pics and not in person you can clearly see that the hood has candy stripes that are arched not a smoooth coat a couple of spots have the heavy coats that give it the darker stripes...look as passenger side of hood where it is resting against the wall and the door jams and hinges could use alot more paint too...
> *


why do you care so much?


----------



## mudsniper (Jun 22, 2005)

trd6874 it my girls bike and yes i paid 130 for all the materials witch i would gladly pay ten times that to meet you in person and kick your newbie ass so stop talking shit and go paint some models in your mommy basement bitch


----------



## mudsniper (Jun 22, 2005)

All right Kevin calm down. I'm happy you are having my bike painted and 130.00 dollars or 13,000.00 dollars was way to much to spend on my first bike's paint job but I appreciate it and will definitley show you how much later  Thanks for working on my bike Lipe & Chance. I'm excited about riding and don't worry about the other guy talking shit-he probably is mad that a girl's 250 is going to look better than his car!


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Hey KRAZ SURPRIZE..............


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@May 10 2006, 01:34 AM~5401099
> *so then i ask again that he reads what he and i typed in this thread...i find it hard to believe that he got everything he needed for the 130 bucks and did a full job on it, not just a scuff up and paint over platics...and then he says he is practicing, if he knows how to paint...is this really practice????
> *



Hey this guy is really fucking stupid he never said it was pratice if you read Airborne said that , Dumb fuck


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@May 10 2006, 01:34 AM~5401099
> *so then i ask again that he reads what he and i typed in this thread...i find it hard to believe that he got everything he needed for the 130 bucks and did a full job on it, not just a scuff up and paint over platics...and then he says he is practicing, if he knows how to paint...is this really practice????
> *



To a person who thinks they need to skim coat parts for no reason I guess that it would seem that 130 was kind of cheap. I would hate to be one of this guys customers, Paying for shit that you dont even need. Lets add a skim coat of filler for absolutly no reason..... :uh:


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

talking shit???....hmmm, where did i say the paint job was bad i said it looked good, never said it was a half ass job, only said dont do one....the post started that look what i am painting and i will only have 130 in it, then another guy says hey he is practicing, i then had a hard time with $130 and a quality paint job...when someone says they are going to paint something and then say how crazy low the cost is then you ask what you got because it seems that corners are being cut on this job...like i said again, for $130 it sounds like someone just scuffed the plastic/paint and shot pain on it....if thats a case that is not a quality paint job...if he did prime it multicoats and paint several times and several coats of clear...well thats cool, so i ask again what brand of paint did you use for just $130 total...sand paper alone from prep to color sanding would be about $30 so that leaves just about $100 for all the rest...thats a great price....most people cant paint a mailbox for $100. i did see what he showed for his quality for his truck he is doing...that looks good too, but i dont think he took the care and quality in the bike that he did in his vehicle...and if he did not he cut corners...all paintjobs look good coming out of the booth, but 6 months and a few thousand miles later quality comes out.


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@May 10 2006, 10:44 AM~5402952
> *talking shit???....hmmm, where did i say the paint job was bad i said it looked good, never said it was a half ass job, only said dont do one....the post started that look what i am painting and i will only have 130 in it, then another guy says hey he is practicing, i then had a hard time with $130 and a quality paint job...when someone says they are going to paint something and then say how crazy low the cost is then you ask what you got because it seems that corners are being cut on this job...like i said again, for $130 it sounds like someone just scuffed the plastic/paint and shot pain on it....if thats a case that is not a quality paint job...if he did prime it multicoats and paint several times and several coats of clear...well thats cool, so i ask again what brand of paint did you use for just $130 total...sand paper alone from prep to color sanding would be about $30  so that leaves just about $100 for all the rest...thats a great price....most people cant paint a mailbox for $100.  i did see what he showed for his quality for his truck he is doing...that looks good too, but i dont think he took the care and quality in the bike that he did in his vehicle...and if he did not he cut corners...all paintjobs look good coming out of the booth, but 6 months and a few thousand miles later quality comes out.
> *



Yea I guess if you put layers of primer and skim coat somthing with filler that is in perfect shape it will last more than six months. Why do you think that layer after layer of primer is a good thing? The less filler the better. All painter do things a little different,, cutting corners yes I understand but that bike was done the same way as the truck and the car in the frame off thread. So if you want to insult the work on this stuff you are insulting every one on this site because we all kind of do our work the same. I learned alot of things from the people on this site and I share my knowledge with them in return. So keep talking shit about us all fucking NEWBIE. If there was any merit to what you were saying I could respect it but you are just plain and simply hating..... Find some thing to do Quit hatin ******


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

bro i aint hattin...i said it looked good. and nothing factory is perfect. if i wanted to hate or clown it would be alot easier to do so on the fact that its a 250 ninja not the paint...

dont come on a lowrider site and talk about how bad ass of a painter you are and show some bullshit 250 ninja that you did complete for $130 and that the job is top shelf and in less than 10 square feet you manage to get a run from detriot to mexico on it....that would be hatting


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> ...if he did prime it multicoats and paint several times and several coats of clear...
> 
> Just what i want 9 layers of product on my alrady 2 or 3 layers of factory product EVER HEARD OF BUILD UP AND SHRINKAGE?


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

thats why you sand between coats


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@May 10 2006, 12:16 PM~5403175
> *bro i aint hattin...i said it looked good. and nothing factory is perfect.  if i wanted to hate or clown it would be alot easier to do so on the fact that its a 250 ninja not the paint...
> 
> dont come on a lowrider site and talk about how bad ass of a painter you are and show some bullshit 250 ninja that you did complete for $130 and that the job is top shelf and in less than 10 square feet you manage to get a run from detriot to mexico on it....that would be hatting
> *



IF YOUR SUCH AN EXPERT POST YOUR SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

click my name...paste and click my signature


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@May 10 2006, 12:21 PM~5403217
> *thats why you sand between coats
> *


so your basicly saying that if you start with a good base (factory paint and primer) that has no scrathes dings nicks or any type of blemish you are going to no matter what put on 3 coats of primer? Ever hear of high build? Then after that you put on "several" ( meaning three) coats of paint like you couldnt cover it in white the first time around. And on top of that "several" coats of clear. Im not any type of painter but even i know yes you can do that btu you like wasting materials dont you . thast why 130 sounds cheap. because yuo use 2 or 3 times the amount you actually need .


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@May 10 2006, 12:23 PM~5403236
> *click my name...paste and click my signature
> *


do it your self


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@May 10 2006, 12:23 PM~5403236
> *click my name...paste and click my signature
> *


I hopr the impala with a plain ass red paint job isnt what im suppose to be looking at. You know the one with the cloudy body line and the sun isnt even out so you cant blame it on shadows. I know shadows in pics make things look funny


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j67/tdr6874/impala.jpg


----------



## mudsniper (Jun 22, 2005)

Don't talk shit about my 250! FROM THE START they told you it was for their friends girlfriend (me). this is my STARTER bike! My boyfriend was doing something nice and having them paint it to match my outfit and all you can see is that it's a little bike. Guess it shows how much you know about getting laid or having a girl. you probably ride bitch yourself.


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@May 10 2006, 12:36 PM~5403349
> *http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j67/tdr6874/impala.jpg
> *


wheres the rest under body engine compartment trunk and so on


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mudsniper_@May 10 2006, 12:39 PM~5403374
> *Don't talk shit about my 250! FROM THE START they told you it was for their friends girlfriend (me). this is my STARTER bike! My boyfriend was doing something nice and having them paint it to match my outfit and all you can see is that it's a little bike. Guess it shows how much you know about getting laid or having a girl. you probably ride bitch yourself.
> *


Whats up Kevins Girl? Dont get frustrated hes an idiot. Ill be right back goota go get the daughter :biggrin:


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j67/tdr6874/IMG_0008.jpg


----------



## ALOW1 (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@May 10 2006, 11:42 AM~5403397
> *http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j67/tdr6874/IMG_0008.jpg
> *


Instead of links......why dont you just post the pics?


----------



## ALOW1 (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@May 10 2006, 11:16 AM~5403175
> *bro i aint hattin...i said it looked good. and nothing factory is perfect.  if i wanted to hate or clown it would be alot easier to do so on the fact that its a 250 ninja not the paint...
> 
> dont come on a lowrider site and talk about how bad ass of a painter you are and show some bullshit 250 ninja that you did complete for $130 and that the job is top shelf and in less than 10 square feet you manage to get a run from detriot to mexico on it....that would be hatting
> *


You talk alot of shit about this Ninja, I'm just curious what you have thats so great that you can talk down about somebodys 250?


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

people think since you just joined site you dont know shit...well lets try this...if you dont even own a lowrider get the fuck out....taking a picture of your daddys john deere or a a 250 ninja and putting them on this site you should be kicked out all together. just because your friend has a car doesnt give you the right to come on this site and stand next to thier car and talk about how great "your" or "yalls" shit is....you got none...you are middle of nowhere MI and whiteboy wannabe gangsta shit...


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

my account will not post the pics


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

well thats my bike in mexico

http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j67/tdr6874/ducati.jpg

and at the house

http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j67/tdr6874/ebay2035.jpg


----------



## mudsniper (Jun 22, 2005)

So because you ride a bigger motorcyle than a 125lb 5'-5" girl it gives you the right to bust on my shit? they should kick people off like you who only come here to talk shit. Go back and read the very FIRST post. It says "this is my boys' girls bike. We are going to paint it for some fun". Find a something else to do besides rip on a girls first bike. *If you don't like my fucking 250 don't look at the pictures!!!!!!!!* and don't worry about what's in michigan. your ass isn't welcome here anyway.


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALOW1_@May 10 2006, 12:55 PM~5403470
> *Instead of links......why dont you just post the pics?
> 
> 
> ...


Wow all that sanding and you still have a small wave on the front fender behind the wheel well


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@May 10 2006, 01:03 PM~5403528
> *well thats my bike in mexico
> 
> http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j67/tdr6874/ducati.jpg
> ...


Ohh look another plain ass paint job solid yellow looks good tweety bird


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

yes i do, i will admit it is not perfect, but the wave was made by the tire bottoming out in the innder fender well...not ashamed of anything i did...but the color sanding is crazy flat and body pannel gaps are square and true


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

i didnt come on this site to hype up my bike like some did...i was asked what i ride i then posted it...and ghost u dont know bikes...ducati superbikes only come in 2 colors red or yellow (at the time when i bought it on 2001).  tradition for the handmade italian bike is the 1000 is red and the 750 is yellow...


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@May 10 2006, 01:45 PM~5403843
> *i didnt come on this site to hype up my bike like some did...i was asked what i ride i then posted it...and ghost u dont know bikes...ducati superbikes only come in 2 colors red or yellow (at the time when i bought it on 2001).  tradition for the handmade italian bike is the 1000 is red and the 750 is yellow...
> *


I remember you being the one to make an issue of the model of bike. No one else. They posted the bike that they were painting and it just so happens that its a smaller one. Who cares. You did for some reason. taking into account this thread was started about PAINTING A bike and not the model of the bike, Your stock ass paint looks just like that plain ass stock paint. Yours may be faster but when your standing still her paint blows yours away.

On another point, i never said i knew anything about bikes, because i dont. but then again this isnt about the bike. its about the paint. SOOO if all youve got is an easy plain red and plain yellow (that you didnt even paint) paint job to brag about you need to find something else to do. maybe a two tone maybe some pearl maybe some candy.

By the way i havent seen any lowriders in your collection just a hot rodded impala and a fast ass street bike?????????????????????


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

once again i didnt say my bike was bad ass or the paint on it was...i was asked what i ride and i showed...so back to paint topic and the 130 job i bet he spent another 100 in sandpaper getting that big ass run out in that little ass job


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

ok let me put the spoke rims on it...oh...now its a lowrider


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

hey i got an idea...i am paining my fence next weekend...hmmm, let me post that on a lowrider site


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

then i will have all my friends (who dont have cars) and talk about how great it is


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@May 10 2006, 02:13 PM~5403982
> *once again i didnt say my bike was bad ass or the paint on it was...i was asked what i ride and i showed...so back to paint topic and the 130 job i bet he spent another 100 in sandpaper getting that big ass run out in that little ass job
> *


If you knew anything about craftsmanship you would know that the really good people still make mistakes they just know what to do when it happens. You really need to find a new source for materials if yuor supplier is bending you over the counter for supplies, again look around. Oh wait i guess you wouldnt get cut any deals if you only paint 1 car thats alot of experience there. by the way do you still see the run. I dont ,youre shit is still plain MR LOWROD


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@May 10 2006, 01:17 PM~5403993
> *ok let me put the spoke rims on it...oh...now its a lowrider
> *



You are a punk bitch. I have a lowrider have been the president of two large car clubs and have been into lowriding for almost 15 years. All you have to post is that red Impala, WHAT THE FUCK ELSE HAVE YOU DONE. And by the way mother fucker I never once clamied to be an "EXPERT PAINTER" the only reason I started painting was because of bithc ass fuckers like you RIPPING my boys off. SO FUCK OFF. That 49 Chevy was my first paint job that bike is number 6. I would like to see your first paint job or even your sixth. And by the way if you had a traditional lowrider your big fucking rims would not fucking hit your front fender bitch. :biggrin:


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@May 10 2006, 02:17 PM~5403993
> *ok let me put the spoke rims on it...oh...now its a lowrider
> *


you wouldnt be blaming youre wavy ass fender on those gay ass foose wanna bees now would you?


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

This fucks sig says not rich enough to pay some one I build it myself. If the painters were you live waste as much shit as you do its no wonder.......


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

dont get mad since someone called you out doing a bullshit job on a bullshit bike...the amount of paint that ran on that tank gets funnier and funnier everytime i see it...i looks like my 10 year old did it with a can of krylon


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

i tried to give you a little hope telling you it looked good...and i prob does at about 50 feet away


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@May 10 2006, 01:26 PM~5404043
> *dont get mad since someone called you out doing a bullshit job on a bullshit bike...the amount of paint that ran on that tank gets funnier and funnier everytime i see it...i looks like my 10 year old did it with a can of krylon
> *




Your a fucking hater... Here are some pics of my car so you cant say I dont have one..


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@May 10 2006, 01:29 PM~5404060
> *i tried to give you a little hope telling you it looked good...and i prob does at about 50 feet away
> *



SO I GUESS THIS BIKE AND YOU WIFE HAVE SOMETHING IN COMMON HUH 





YOU HAVE NOW BEEN OFFICIALY OWNED NEWBIE BITCH :biggrin:


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

gotta love an 86 caddi...got yourseld a real classic there


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@May 10 2006, 01:31 PM~5404075
> *gotta love an 86 caddi...got yourseld a real classic there
> *



YOU REALLY KNOW YOUR SHIT HUH BECAUSE ANYONE WHO HAS BEEN AROUND CAR WOULD KNOW THAT THE FRONT MARKER LIGHT WOULD INDICATE THIS IS A 90 FUCKER..


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

owned by a ******* truck driver...yeah you got me MI boy


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

oh.....not the 90 model thats even better.....mmmm mmmm mmmmm sure is fine....i wish i could find one of the hundreds of thousands of those that still are around


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

HERE IS THE THIRD CAR WE PAINTED.

Wheres you pics fucker??????


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@May 10 2006, 02:26 PM~5404043
> *dont get mad since someone called you out doing a bullshit job on a bullshit bike...the amount of paint that ran on that tank gets funnier and funnier everytime i see it...i looks like my 10 year old did it with a can of krylon
> *


Now youre really an idiot it wasnt paint its clear


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ghost211_@May 10 2006, 01:35 PM~5404110
> *Now youre really an idiot it wasnt paint its clear
> *



no shit this guy is a fucking retard.....


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

why show other stuff...keep posting that tank


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

why do you like putting all the hours of work and money in to a $2000 cars????


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@May 10 2006, 01:26 PM~5404043
> *dont get mad since someone called you out doing a bullshit job on a bullshit bike...the amount of paint that ran on that tank gets funnier and funnier everytime i see it...i looks like my 10 year old did it with a can of krylon
> *



you know its because of bitch ass fuckers like you that I painted this bike anyways. I did it for free for my freind and his girl. And it looks good as fuck. Thats why so many of us do it ourselves because there are too many people like you who dont have the first fucking clue what they are doing and fuck up our shit. GET OFF MY NUTS BITCH. YOU KNOW YOU LIKE IT....


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

or $500 motorcycles


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@May 10 2006, 02:34 PM~5404099
> *oh.....not the 90 model thats even better.....mmmm mmmm mmmmm sure is fine....i wish i could find one of the hundreds of thousands of those that still are around
> *


BITCH you dont have shit to say about originality with youre everybody has one Imp . Oh and that roigianl red paint job is killing me


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@May 10 2006, 01:37 PM~5404122
> *why show other stuff...keep posting that tank
> *



I dont see you posting shit fuck boy.....


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

nah bro....everyone has a 63 or 64...count the nubmer of 62 you have seen...there arnt many...and one day i will get the jewel...the 61 bubble top...but i guess its just an impala....i guess in yalls eyes if its a caddi 1990 model or like a 92 camaro...its the same as a 66 cadi or a 69 camaro...what a joke...next show you go to look for 62's...not many to go around


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

this isnt about me...its about you doing a shitty job on a bike


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@May 10 2006, 01:43 PM~5404162
> *this isnt about me...its about you doing a shitty job on a bike
> *



its about punk ethug fuckers like you talking shit and cant back it up... lets see those fucking pic MR 31 YEAR OLD PAINTER ........WHAT ARE YOU WAITING FOR????


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

get in your frieghtliner/kenworth/whatever and delevier the gas #1 driver...i hate paying 3 bucks a gallon


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@May 10 2006, 01:44 PM~5404172
> *its about punk ethug fuckers like you talking shit and cant back it up... lets see those fucking pic MR 31 YEAR OLD PAINTER ........WHAT ARE YOU WAITING FOR????
> *


THIS GUY IS FUCKING FUNNY......MUST BE SOME 15 YEAR OLD KID PLAYING WITH DADDYS COMPUTER....


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

If hes so maticulous I wonder if he actually painted the rest or just the outside. i guess we can all just paint the outside and leave the inside rust for later.












If youre gonna do it do it right :buttkick:


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

i cant back it up...i just heard what you said you were spending and then you showed how it turned out (drip, drip, drip)....that just backs up what i said...dont cut corners and do a good job


----------



## mudsniper (Jun 22, 2005)

hey you seem like swell guy we should meet sometime kraz


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

my dad is at work....dont worry about him


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@May 10 2006, 02:45 PM~5404179
> *get in your frieghtliner/kenworth/whatever and delevier the gas #1 driver...i hate paying 3 bucks a gallon
> *


Then sell your LOWROD or stop bitching


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@May 10 2006, 01:45 PM~5404179
> *get in your frieghtliner/kenworth/whatever and delevier the gas #1 driver...i hate paying 3 bucks a gallon
> *



HA HA I DONT PAY FOR GAS.......SEE I HAVE A REAL JOB AND PAINT ON THE SIDE.. DONT TALK SHIT ABOUT MY JOB BECAUSE I BET YOU DONT HAVE A PENSION DO YOU??? DONT RELY ON YOU PAINTING SKILLS FOR YOUR 401.


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

once again...in your world...only spokes and flake make a lowrider...yeah thats why you see fucking clowns at shows in geo trackers with spokes and flake thinking they got a ride


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@May 10 2006, 01:47 PM~5404191
> *i cant back it up...i just heard what you said you were spending and then you showed how it turned out (drip, drip, drip)....that just backs up what i said...dont cut corners and do a good job
> *



I bet you have never had a fucking run have you. At least I am man enough to post my mistake and know how to fix it. Wheres you pics fucker?????????Still waiting


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@May 10 2006, 02:47 PM~5404191
> *i cant back it up...i just heard what you said you were spending and then you showed how it turned out (drip, drip, drip)....that just backs up what i said...dont cut corners and do a good job
> *


again do you see a run now NO but i still see your fucked up ass wavy fender mr perfectionist whers the rst of the pics of your daddys car


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

they are posted...ghost saw them


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@May 10 2006, 01:51 PM~5404234
> *they are posted...ghost saw them
> *


One car??????? Nice work..


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@May 10 2006, 02:30 PM~5404070
> *SO I GUESS THIS BIKE AND YOU WIFE HAVE SOMETHING IN COMMON HUH
> YOU HAVE NOW BEEN OFFICIALY OWNED NEWBIE BITCH :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: OWNED


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

What up big Wayne get em.........


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

well that is the current car...in the last 15 years i have only had a digital camera the last 2 or so...so yes that is the only photos i have that i can post


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@May 10 2006, 02:51 PM~5404234
> *they are posted...ghost saw them
> *


All i saw was outside pics wheres the rest?


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@May 10 2006, 02:55 PM~5404263
> *well that is the current car...in the last 15 years i have only had a digital camera the last 2 or so...so yes that is the only photos i have that i can post
> *


Its your car go take some pics


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

you want to buy it...i give you any photo of the car you want


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@May 10 2006, 01:55 PM~5404263
> *well that is the current car...in the last 15 years i have only had a digital camera the last 2 or so...so yes that is the only photos i have that i can post
> *



TWO YEARS,,all the cars I have painted have been painted with in the last two years..... Come on homboy dot be embarrased post those pics let us see how great your work is. And how much we DONT know what we are doing..


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@May 10 2006, 02:56 PM~5404271
> *you want to buy it...i give you any photo of the car you want
> *


Give me 10 gs and the car and ill trade you


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

damn, some drama goin on in here wtf???? okay i actually helped on this so called piece of shit bike and for it being free it looks better than it did.so why keep bringing up the run homeboy???its gone now he knows how to fix that shit,go find mi estillio in here he's a custom painter and even he gets a run or too.so lets make nice .


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@May 10 2006, 01:56 PM~5404271
> *you want to buy it...i give you any photo of the car you want
> *



Yea lets see some pics of the top of the frame rail......


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@May 10 2006, 01:56 PM~5404271
> *you want to buy it...i give you any photo of the car you want
> *



How bout some of those frame off pics..... OR DID YOU JUST "HALF ASS IT"


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

YOU DONE YET????????? :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

looks good chance :biggrin: keep up the good work and remember you cant ever get a run again :nono: cause your boy will be on it.


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@May 10 2006, 02:59 PM~5404289
> *How bout some of those frame off pics..... OR DID YOU JUST "HALF ASS IT"
> *


OWNED again :roflmao:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

YEA I THINK THIS NOOB IS TOAST


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

man this just keeps getting better it started at 130 bucks now the shit is free...nobody wants to admit pay for the paint job now...in the size of less than the body panel of a hood this guy got a run that was huge....i guess all of the demons came out in that run...and buy the size of it he should be good to go for about 2 years...he got all of the runs out for the next 4 cars or so


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@May 10 2006, 02:00 PM~5404299
> *looks good chance :biggrin: keep up the good work and remember you cant ever get a run again :nono: cause your boy will be on it.
> *



Hell yes, I would rather have a run or two than dry spots. Maybe when I am 31 and an expert fucking painter like this guy I wont ever get a run....


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

PETROLEUM RELOCATION ENGINEER...aka whitetrash truckdriver

just post the tank again please....


----------



## mudsniper (Jun 22, 2005)

1218 i heading your way i dont care that *** has to say iapperate th help you guys it looks great


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

or prep right and take your time and you will not run


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

did you tell this guy you had the clear,tape,primer,sandpaper,fiberglass????????


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

nope he did not...thats why i asked how was it 130 bucks


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@May 10 2006, 02:01 PM~5404308
> *man this just keeps getting better it started at 130 bucks now the shit is free...nobody wants to admit pay for the paint job now...in the size of less than the body panel of a hood this guy got a run that was huge....i guess all of the demons came out in that run...and buy the size of it he should be good to go for about 2 years...he got all of the runs out for the next 4 cars or so
> *


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@May 10 2006, 03:01 PM~5404308
> *man this just keeps getting better it started at 130 bucks now the shit is free...nobody wants to admit pay for the paint job now...in the size of less than the body panel of a hood this guy got a run that was huge....i guess all of the demons came out in that run...and buy the size of it he should be good to go for about 2 years...he got all of the runs out for the next 4 cars or so
> *


Do you have short term memory loss? He never said it was free the materials cost 130 the labor was free. Aint got shit else to say than about a run that is fixed. I guess if you dont put enough clear on causing you to have to go back 2 or 3 more times runs wouldnt happen to you now would they.


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

lo68 said he helped in the painting and he said it was free...i thought he was in your crew


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@May 10 2006, 02:05 PM~5404337
> *nope he did not...thats why i asked how was it 130 bucks
> *


well the three inches of tape dont count, the 5 feet of paper I used dont really count . But I guess if I was dumb enough I could have spent 40 on a roll of paper for the five feet I needed and the 4 dollars on the two inches of taper I needed. If you were a painter as you claim to be you would have some of this stuff laying around and would not need to charge your BOYS for a whole roll of paper etc. YOU SUCK ***


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@May 10 2006, 03:07 PM~5404353
> *lo68 said he helped in the painting and he said it was free...i thought he was in your crew
> *


??????????????????


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

well he painted it for free we took it apart for free, put it back together for free all kraz bought i think was base and pearl


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

yes ghost...and you say i cant read...this shit is coming fast....go back about 3 pages then catch up


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@May 10 2006, 02:07 PM~5404353
> *lo68 said he helped in the painting and he said it was free...i thought he was in your crew
> *



lo68 is my boy and the "PAINT JOB" WAS FREE. he bought 130 dollars of materials.


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@May 10 2006, 02:10 PM~5404379
> *well he painted it for free we took it apart for free, put it back together for free all kraz bought i think was base and pearl
> *



I guess I am a lying ass hole for hooking my boys up.


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

yeah im in their crew ,we are family and we get together working on our rides,painting ,hydros,e.t.c so i just came in to this site to see if krazys girl liked the bike and i see you talkin shit about my family and it's got me a little bit fustrated. so like they said before if you dont like the paint job that only cost our boy 130.00 then dont look at it,because alot of people have been checking out his progress as a painter so he likes to post anything he paints, oh yeah we all have our own lowriders.


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Well I am going to let this one die. Lisa and Kraz I hope you like your bike. Sorry about this little boy who cam on here talking shit trying told ruin stuff for other people.... This is about freinds family and FUCK THE HATERS LIKE THIS PUNK..

PEACE OUT FROM THE ******* TRUCK DRIVER FROM MICHIGAN... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

hey dog you do have a *******,oh wait you drive a semi too,hey at least you only got one more year to go and you'll be as good as this guy.31 :biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:buttkick: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

yeah since you write it...it must be...


once again you offend too easy

i asked about how the job could be quality and 130 bucks. you then show what most people who dont paint alot...do it fast and too heavy or the wrong mix for the temp or humidity and runs happen....you then get so mad and start posting cars you did in the past...you are only as good as you last job....i was very puzzuled on how the job is as nice as what you show on your car and cost so cheap...and it turns out it is a scuff and shoot job...thats they way you did it...but your own car you did all things right...why not do so on the bike...you said you did it right...but i just cant add up to only $130...but i guess if you only have a quart of paint and all of the rest is free then yes i guess it could be...but thats not what was said....what was said and what is meant is $130 for paint and all the rest of the stuff for prep, mixing, clean up and finishing was free...now that is beleivable


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@May 10 2006, 03:59 PM~5404642
> *yeah since you write it...it must be...
> once again you offend too easy
> 
> ...



Hey ass the first post you made in this thread was that the bike was not even worth painting because it was a 250. I then said why not when all it costed was 130. Just because you ASSUMED that it was 130 for ALL the material thats your problem. You are a hating asshole. I never once said that it was 130 for all the shit you listed you said the bike was not worth painting, and I said why not because it was only COSTING HIM 130. You need to fucking read. And before you post your own word read them too. You have made an ass of youself way too many times here.. Where are the pics of your frame off.........HALF ASS JOB ON YOUR IMP............


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Get off my dick homeboy..... Go fuck with some one else Newbie. If you ever figure out how to use that camera take some pics of your shit. Only a bitch talks shit they cant back..... You owned yourself not cuz I say so your stupid comments and amature painting methods fucked you from the begining. And just for your knowledge the bike was sanded down, plastic parts were hit with bull dog, One coat of epoxy primer was applied and then three coats of blue, four of the white, then the pearl. Cleared with ICI topcoat clear. Then wetsanded and flow coated. The fucking run was because I got a little close ass. I FUCKED UP AND ADMITED IT DIDNT I. It had nothing to do with temp,or humidity or mixing. Peace bitch I have to go half ass some parts that are down to bare metal. Fuckin punk :angry:


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

okay rubberduck....so its not a $130 job...dont bring some broke down bike on this site and hype how great you paint it and then show runs..on the 6 job and still getting close...whatever


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

FOR TDR6874


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@May 10 2006, 05:08 PM~5404953
> *okay rubberduck....so its not a $130 job...dont bring some broke down bike on this site and hype how great you paint it and then show runs..on the 6 job and still getting close...whatever
> *



POST YOUR SHIT.........................YOU TALK ALOT OF SHIT POST SOME PICS


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@May 10 2006, 05:08 PM~5404953
> *okay rubberduck....so its not a $130 job...dont bring some broke down bike on this site and hype how great you paint it and then show runs..on the 6 job and still getting close...whatever
> *



Never hyped about how great I paint bitch. The run WOW. Thats all you got bitch. WERE are your pics?????????????????????????????????


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

WHERE ARE YOUR PICTURES MOUTH?????


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

i posted them...you said you were done about 6 post back...so i guess you are a liar too


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@May 10 2006, 05:15 PM~5404992
> *i posted them...you said you were done about 6 post back...so i guess you are a liar too
> *



ONE CAR THAT YOU MORE THAN LIKELY DID NOT PAINT, shit and the bike.. All that experince and shit talking and that all you have to show???????


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Where are the pics mr auto body???????????????


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@May 9 2006, 06:39 PM~5399234
> *just sand out the runs...but i find it hard that all total you only have 130 in it...what brand of paint you use...primer then thinner just for clean up, skim coat of body filler...then cost of all the sand paper for prep and then color sanding not including paint, hardner, fisheye remover, thinner for paint ect, ect, ect...i find it hard that you just out $130...seems like if you were going to practice why practice doing a half ass job, do it like it was your car...do each step all the way the shots look good....but if you want to practice, do each step 100%...trust me you do your own car you might wish you had put on a skim coat, then a couple of coats of primer sanding between coats, then 4 to 6 coats of color sanding at least 2 times on color coats, then min 4 coats of clear...and a hand color sanding...you will have a killer job and then you have knowledge of doing each step when you do you ride....not knocking what you did it looks good from photos...but i learned the hard way when i was 16 painting my first car and cutting corners...31 now...i know what i would do.  dont cut corners
> *



How do you know so well how to get runs out if you never get them mr perfect????? :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

your tank pic says it all


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

never said i never got them...but on a little ass tank....the whole side is wrecked


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

you spent more time on this thread than all the time you have invested in that quick macco job you did in your garage


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@May 10 2006, 05:20 PM~5405024
> *never said i never got them...but on a little ass tank....the whole side is wrecked
> *



Pics bitch


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

go find a classic 89 taurus to paint to put next to your classic 90 caddi and 92 camaro


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

not rich enough to pay someone to touch my shit...i built it


Lets see it stupid.......


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

and the ninja


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

your the trucker and i am the stupid one....


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@May 10 2006, 05:23 PM~5405040
> *go find a classic 89 taurus to paint to put next to your classic 90 caddi and 92 camaro
> *



HATER HATER HATER HATER HATER HATER HATER HATER HATER HATER HATER


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

me hate....you pick fucking shit to paint...find a real car


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@May 10 2006, 05:24 PM~5405050
> *your the trucker and i am the stupid one....
> *



yea I have a job and.....


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

i guess in mid west nowhere MI there you might have some bad ass shit....but that crap ass shit dont fly down here


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@May 10 2006, 06:59 PM~5404642
> *yeah since you write it...it must be...
> once again you offend too easy
> 
> ...


enuff said


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@May 10 2006, 05:25 PM~5405056
> *me hate....you pick fucking shit to paint...find a real car
> *



All I am asking is to see your shit why cant you produce????? Because you are a fucking lying idiot..


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

you like things with alot of wheels does your house still have them on it or did you take them off yet white trash


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@May 10 2006, 05:25 PM~5405060
> *i guess in mid west nowhere MI there you might have some bad ass shit....but that crap ass shit dont fly down here
> *


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

like i say i posted my ride...you posted your great 90 not 86 caddi and sweet t ******* top camaro...yeee haw


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@May 10 2006, 05:27 PM~5405071
> *you like things with alot of wheels does your house still have them on it or did you take them off yet white trash
> *


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

yep i am sure your is


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@May 10 2006, 05:28 PM~5405079
> *like i say i posted my ride...you posted your great 90 not 86 caddi and sweet t ******* top camaro...yeee haw
> *



I never said the camaro was mine fuck stick, and I asked you to POST PICS OF YOUR WORK BITCH NOT YOUR CAR..........READ FUCKER READ ITS LIKE TALKING TO A FUCKING RETARDED BABY DEALING WITH YOU.


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@May 10 2006, 05:30 PM~5405086
> *yep i am sure your is
> *



AT LEAST YOU ADMIT TO SOME THING


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

log the fuck off then....you have not done shit....every car you have touched has not been worth more than 2grand...81 el camino, 90 cadi, or a 94 camaro all shit cars....put your efforts in a real car not cars that were given to you


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Wow 9 pages because of some flunky painter that talks but cant show....


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

this thread is not about me its about a half ass job on a half ass bike


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

86 caballero,thats my nephews so whatch it fucker :nono: :twak:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@May 10 2006, 05:32 PM~5405099
> *log the fuck off then....you have not done shit....every car you have touched has not been worth more than 2grand...81 el camino, 90 cadi, or a 94 camaro all shit cars....put your efforts in a real car not cars that were given to you
> *



mother fucker the paint alone on the 86 CABALLERO costed more than 2 grand


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

chance how long you been painting??????


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

i know that...but for that car....ummmm why????....try like a 59 imp convrt...or something...a true ride


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@May 10 2006, 05:34 PM~5405108
> *this thread is not about me its about a half ass job on a half ass bike
> *



FINE SO ITS HALF ASS IN YOUR MIND POST SOME FUCKING PICTURES OF HOW YOU DO SHIT THE RIGHT WAY FUCKING PUNK MOTHER FUCKER......YOU ARE A SHIT TALKING BITCH AND YA BETTER CHANGE YOU SCREEN NAME NOW CUZ GUESS WHAT NO ONE WILL LISTEN TO ANYTHING YOU SAY HERE AFTER YOU BULLSHIT HATEN COMMENTS..


POST YOUR WORK 

POST YOUR WORK

DID YOU GET IT THAT TIME FUCK


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

its like i keep seeing a local 86 or something ford tempo where the guy claims to have about 100k in the car....you could only imagine if he does what you or he could have done had he started with the right car what could have been made


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@May 10 2006, 05:37 PM~5405132
> *chance how long you been painting??????
> *



GEORGES TRUCK WAS THE FIRST IN SEPT OF LAST YEAR SO NOT EVEN 9 MONTHS


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

and anyone who listens to what you have to say...well anyone other that the three or four from MI...its not going to happen


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

okay, that caballero was from his grandpa who just recently past away after tryin to get it fixed up for him.the first guy that painted that red candy fucked it up as you can see so we all as a club tore it down and re-done everything.so why is because of the sentimental value of the car.


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@May 10 2006, 05:39 PM~5405152
> *its like i keep seeing a local 86 or something ford tempo where the guy claims to have about 100k in the car....you could only imagine if he does what you or he could have done had he started with the right car what could have been made
> *



I hear what you are saying, but maybe I dont want a 64 impala or a 62. Maybe I like my caddy, Maybe your opinion at this point dont meen shit to me..


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

i knew that car had to be a gimmie...no way anyone would have paid for that ride


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@May 10 2006, 05:42 PM~5405169
> *i knew that car had to be a gimmie...no way anyone would have paid for that ride
> *



YOUR A FUCKING DICK, HIS GRANDPA GAVE IT TO HIM ASSHOLE. I WISH I KNOW WHERE YOU WERE I WOULD BEAT YOU FUCKING PUNK ASS.


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

what the caballero is lipes not marathon he's 19, so say what you want bro cause its not gonna make a differance,there has to be something wrong with you cant say that caballero isnt nice as hell now


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

And look at it now.................HA HA FUCK YOU PUNK


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

making a kids dream come true, having a tight ass lowrider


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

i thought this topic was about the fuckin bike not the cabb cabb :scrutinize:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Here is some more half assing for you


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@May 10 2006, 05:52 PM~5405205
> *i thought this topic was about the fuckin bike not the cabb cabb :scrutinize:
> *



it was that dick drug the cab into it because I am suck a lowsey painter... :biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

I still want to see his frame off pics..........or fuck any pics of his work


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

This shit is like off topic, shit but the newbie would not know what off topic is haaaaaaaaa


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

I got a couple more pics if you want to see them..........show me your work now come one homie I wont let them laugh at you.........Talking all that shit and no pics


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Looks like the noob got bumped off line again :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

well maybe chance aint the best painter around but he's only been painting for a few months so as his boy i give him props on what he's doing he stepped in and painted his brothers truck when the guy who was suppose to paint it backed out and that truck has taken many first place trophies in cali.so for you to come in here to talk shit to this guy is kinda wrong don't you think?but just wait and read these topics as we proceed to get this caballero done.next is a 72 el comino,then my 68 impala negative feedback just makes him work harder so thanks for being a hater!!!!!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

im kinda interested to see what he can find wrong with da prame :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

hi dave :wave:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Well those of you who know me know what I am about. I never clamied to be a professional painter, just looking out for my boys.... If I fuck up I am the first to admit it. So I will just keep doing my thing hookin up my boys so fuckers like this guy dont get in their pockets.......Guess I might have to steal Zack's rides name.



HATER SHAKER.............SHAKE DEM HATERS OFF :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@May 10 2006, 06:01 PM~5405250
> *well maybe  chance aint the best painter around but he's only been painting for a few months so as his boy i give him props on what he's doing he stepped in and painted his brothers truck when the guy who was suppose to paint it backed out and that truck has taken many first place trophies in cali.so for you to come in here to talk shit to this guy is kinda wrong don't you think?but just wait and read these topics as we proceed to get this caballero done.next is a 72 el comino,then my 68 impala negative feedback just makes him work harder so thanks for being a hater!!!!!!!!!!! :wave:
> *



Hell yea homie I love that negative shit...Tell me I cant do some thing........Much love Wayne you nailed it right on the fucking head.. :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

what up guys.... i heard shit talking so i came a running....lol


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

AAAWWWW SHIT VIRG IS IN HERE ......


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Whats up Virgi why cant we all just get along........


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

I dont know. This is some funny ass shit though.


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Too bad that dude was starting so much shit this was supposed to just be a couple pics for people who watch our work untill this new guy came in and drove it to 11 pages now, all over a fucking run..........what a moron


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

What the hell did u guys do to get that guys nuts all twisted????????????????


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Oh yeah, dont let 1 newbie fuck it up for the rest of us newbies.lol


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@May 10 2006, 06:10 PM~5405325
> *What the hell did u guys do to get that guys nuts all twisted????????????????
> *



not a damb thing he came here talking shit from the jump. just another ethug punk


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Well i guess all that truely matters is if Lisa likes it. Fuck everyone else. :cheesy:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@May 10 2006, 06:14 PM~5405355
> *Well i guess all that truely matters is if Lisa likes it. Fuck everyone else. :cheesy:
> *



She was happy as hell she came over with her outfit and it matched real nice.. :thumbsup:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey Chance, I have a friend who needs her passenger door repainted white. Interested? Just don't charge too much considering your such a suckey painter and all. :rofl: :worship:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@May 10 2006, 06:17 PM~5405384
> *She was happy as hell she came over with her outfit and it matched real nice..  :thumbsup:
> *



I would have posted pics of her on it but that asshole would have said something and Kraz would find him and kill him.........lol Hope he stops pissing Big Wayne off about the Caballero.....Or them I will post a pic so Kraz and Wayne can jump on a plane.......lol :biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Dave dont talk much huh??


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Some fuckers have no respect no matter how old they are. Wayne says "ROAD TRIP"


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@May 10 2006, 06:20 PM~5405396
> *Hey Chance, I have a friend who needs her passenger door repainted white. Interested? Just don't charge too much considering your such a suckey painter and all. :rofl:  :worship:
> *



I wil put the paint on it and then you can send it to the other guy for the clear coat so I dont fuck it uppp :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Im serious fucker, I really have a friend who's passenger side needs to be repainted. Its a mustang.


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@May 10 2006, 06:21 PM~5405410
> *Some fuckers have no respect no matter how old they are.  Wayne says "ROAD TRIP"
> *




Hell ya but I have to go back to work on friday so we will need to be back by then,it should not take long, well the bitch slapping this fucker anyways. Finding him might..


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

your nuts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hi Dave


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@May 10 2006, 06:25 PM~5405438
> *Im serious fucker, I really have a friend who's passenger side needs to be repainted. Its a mustang.
> *



Maybe all us hillbilly fuckers in Mi need to invest in a garage, cuz I want to get my shitty ass caddy out.......

I hate being called a red neck...Kraz likes it cuz he is but it really offends me I am brown on the inside..... :biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Maybe its Stewart and not Dave??


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

why were u guys fucking w/that old man instead of working on the Cabellero???????? Wayne's not gonna be allowed to play w/ you guys anymore if you keep starting shit on the web.lol


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

maybe their still reading


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Maybe when I get this new SATA 3000 I wil never ever ever ever ever ever ever get a run again lol :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

What ya got now the Sata 2000????????lol


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@May 10 2006, 09:31 PM~5405481
> *Maybe when I get this new SATA 3000 I wil never ever ever ever ever ever ever get a run again lol :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Yea I got the 2000 but I just want this one to look at.....haa


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

what it do, its da ice man paw waaw


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@May 10 2006, 06:36 PM~5405515
> *what it do, its da ice man paw waaw
> *



Page 12 now damb ...Funny.


----------



## phatphord (Feb 1, 2005)

damn....
12pages of crap because tdr felt that he had to assert his masculinity...and apparently his painting skills...but we haven't really seen them have we?
ok..let me just assess this...
we're in paint, with a topic on paint and the paint job looks like its coming along ok aside from a run..
hands up who paints who HASN"T had a run?
hmm...can't see no hands. 
marathon,lipe etc..don't waste your time. Whoever or whatever this boy tdr thinks he is,he ain't contributing anything worth a shit.
Keep on working and I'm sure it'll come out fine. Anyone who says they don't learn as they're doing stuff is lying through their teeth.
Much respect and appreciation for what you're doing from the UK :thumbsup:


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phatphord_@May 11 2006, 03:16 AM~5407808
> *damn....
> 12pages of crap because tdr felt that he had to assert his masculinity...and apparently his painting skills...but we haven't really seen them have we?
> ok..let me just assess this...
> ...


Finally some one with some sense. By the way went to UK 2 yrs ago I LOVED IT :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I think the bike looks awesome, nomatter if its a 50cc or a 12,000cc. These bikes are acutally pretty quick. My buddy got one as a learner. One year old with only a thousand miles or so for like 1700$. 
You can even jet them and everything. How would it feel to be out ran by a 250 on a 600? 

Nice work homie, keep it up.


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

here are a couple of sites to help you along in your journey


http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/630576102...glance&n=404272

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/videos/homeboy.html


----------



## mudsniper (Jun 22, 2005)

I don't care what this guy has to say. You guys painting my bike as a surprise was the nicest thing anyone has ever done for me. I drove it around the block last night before it started raining and the last time I felt like that was when my dad gave me my 86 monte SS for graduation. Don't worry Chance, I won't ask you to paint it, I know that car is not worth it either. :uh: I might not have the fastest bike around here, but I'll bet no one can say they had a starter bike that looked as good as mine! When I get it all polished I'll put my outfit on and post a picture and after this guy puts his wood away he can start apologizing. I can't say thank you enough!!!!!!!!!!! I hope someday I can help you guys out like you have helped me. *** Lisa


----------



## mudsniper (Jun 22, 2005)

Mr. Ducati riding shit talker:
here if it makes it easier for you I will give you the sequence of events. Maybe this will clear things up:
1)I start looking for a bike. I find a GSXR I want, but Kevin says I can't have that until I get use to riding a smaller one first. He says something about him _not wanting me to kill myself _by starting on something I can't handle. 
2) He buys me a $1400.00 outfit so when I do get my GSXR, it will match.
3) He surprises me and brings me home my starter bike-a Ninja 250 thats yellow and purple. 
4) While I'm out of town, Kevin takes it to "the ******** painters" house, his best friend, and buys 130.00 worth of material to have my starter bike painted to match my outfit so I can wear it on this bike too. His best friend painted it for free.
5) Kevin gets the best fuck of his life for surprising me and _doing something nice_. 
Is a 250 worth a custom paint job? probably not. Is doing something nice for your girlfriend worth 130.00?
If it's not, your with the wrong type of girl, if its a girl at all.


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by phatphord_@May 11 2006, 02:16 AM~5407808
> *damn....
> 12pages of crap because tdr felt that he had to assert his masculinity...and apparently his painting skills...but we haven't really seen them have we?
> ok..let me just assess this...
> ...



Thanks homie.. Just helping out my friends... :biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 11 2006, 03:53 AM~5407903
> *I think the bike looks awesome,  nomatter if its a 50cc or a 12,000cc.  These bikes are acutally pretty quick. My buddy got one as a learner. One year old with only a thousand miles or so for like 1700$.
> You can even jet them and everything. How would it feel to be out ran by a 250 on a 600?
> 
> ...



Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mudsniper_@May 11 2006, 07:21 AM~5408359
> *I don't care what this guy has to say. You guys painting my bike as a surprise was the nicest thing anyone has ever done for me. I drove it around the block last night before it started raining and the last time I felt like that was when my dad gave me my 86 monte SS for graduation. Don't worry Chance, I won't ask you to paint it, I know that car is not worth it either. :uh:  I might not have the fastest bike around here, but I'll bet no one can say they had a starter bike that looked as good as mine! When I get it all polished I'll put my outfit on and post a picture and after this guy puts his wood away he can start apologizing.  I can't say thank you enough!!!!!!!!!!!  I hope someday I can help you guys out like you have helped me.  *** Lisa
> *



Your welcome


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@May 11 2006, 04:50 AM~5407976
> *here are a couple of sites to help you along in your journey
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/630576102...glance&n=404272
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: That funny you made your own tape, you are a gangster


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@May 11 2006, 05:50 AM~5407976
> *here are a couple of sites to help you along in your journey
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/630576102...glance&n=404272
> 
> ...


You really are a ***. if I had to make a video of myself that was like that ID KILL MYSELF


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

HEY I JUST THOUGHT OF SOMETHING IF YOUR POOR WHITE TRASH WANNA BE ******,AND A ******* TRUCK DRIVER THAN WHAT IS MY DESCRIPTION??I DRIVE A TOW TRUCK :dunno: :biggrin: :wave: WHATS UP FELLAS???


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@May 11 2006, 03:11 PM~5411283
> *HEY I JUST THOUGHT OF SOMETHING IF YOUR POOR WHITE TRASH WANNA BE ******,AND A ******* TRUCK DRIVER THAN WHAT IS MY DESCRIPTION??I DRIVE A TOW TRUCK :dunno:  :biggrin:  :wave: WHATS UP FELLAS???
> *


A mutant PRINCESS


----------

